# Opera install doesn't open in KDE



## unixlearn (Dec 9, 2012)

I installed native bsd opera from ports last week. no errors on installation. but everytime i try start it in kde it doesn't even come up. when i open it from Konsole i get this message

```
$ opera
Opera(85186)/KSharedDataCache: Unable to find an appropriate lock to guard the shared cache.  This *should* be essentially impossible. :( 
Opera(85186)/KSharedDataCache: Unable to perform initial setup, this system probably does not really support process-shared pthreads or semaphores, even though it claims otherwise. 
Opera(85186)/KSharedDataCache: Unable to unmap shared memory segment 0x2d229000 
Segmentation fault (core dumped)
```

P.S.i also have /www/linux-opera installed if that makes a difference. i installed it first and it runs fine. flash and java also work. i just want to start working with the native opera instead.


----------



## cpm@ (Dec 9, 2012)

Be sure you change values in accordance to qt4-gui/pkg-message in  /etc/sysctl.conf
`#  cat /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/qt4-gui/pkg-message` 


> Qt paint engine makes common use of shared memory. To avoid MIT-SHM
> errors (i.e., blank windows), you probably need to raise shared memory
> limits in loader.conf(5). The following should be safe values for the
> KDE Plasma Desktop:
> ...


----------



## unixlearn (Dec 9, 2012)

cpu82 said:
			
		

> Be sure you change values in accordance to qt4-gui/pkg-message in  /etc/sysctl.conf
> 
> `#  cat /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/qt4-gui/pkg-message`


well, even that message says that it should go into /boot/loader.conf not /etc/sysctl.conf. However, that's not the problem since i tried both. 

More information:

It actually loads in gnome2, but not in kde4. even in gnome2 it gives errors though when loading via terminal.

Gnome2 Errors:

```
Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "canberra-gtk-module": libcanberra-gtk-module.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "gnomesegvhandler": libgnomesegvhandler.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
```


KDE4 Errors:

```
$ opera
Opera(85186)/KSharedDataCache: Unable to find an appropriate lock to guard the shared cache.  This *should* be essentially impossible. :( 
Opera(85186)/KSharedDataCache: Unable to perform initial setup, this system probably does not really support process-shared pthreads or semaphores, even though it claims otherwise. 
Opera(85186)/KSharedDataCache: Unable to unmap shared memory segment 0x2d229000 
Segmentation fault (core dumped)
```


also, when i try to deinstall and reinstall it i constantly get these errors:

```
Warning in file "/usr/local/share/applications/nautilus-folder-handler.desktop": usage of MIME type "x-directory/gnome-default-handler" is discouraged ("x-directory" is an old media type that should be replaced with a modern equivalent)
Warning in file "/usr/local/share/applications/nautilus-folder-handler.desktop": usage of MIME type "x-directory/normal" is discouraged ("x-directory" is an old media type that should be replaced with a modern equivalent)
```

I believe my very first install was done without "KDE 4 desktop environment" selected in the "make config". however, i deinstalled and reinstalled with that option selected. but it seems like once it's installed the first time it doesn't want to make a new install the next time.


----------



## cpm@ (Dec 10, 2012)

unixlearn said:
			
		

> Gnome2 Errors:
> 
> ```
> Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "canberra-gtk-module": libcanberra-gtk-module.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
> ...



Reinstall audio/libcanberra.



			
				unixlearn said:
			
		

> KDE4 Errors:
> 
> ```
> $ opera
> ...



Add to operaprefs.ini

```
[File Selector]
Dialog Toolkit=4
```



			
				unixlearn said:
			
		

> also, when i try to deinstall and reinstall it i constantly get these errors:
> 
> ```
> Warning in file "/usr/local/share/applications/nautilus-folder-handler.desktop": usage of MIME type "x-directory/gnome-default-handler" is discouraged ("x-directory" is an old media type that should be replaced with a modern equivalent)
> ...



Delete from /usr/local/share/applications/nautilus-folder-handler.desktop

```
MimeType=x-directory/gnome-default-handler;x-directory/normal;
```

Run:
`# update-desktop-database`


----------



## unixlearn (Dec 10, 2012)

all of your suggestions worked exept the gnome errors one.
i'm still getting 

```
$ opera
Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "canberra-gtk-module": libcanberra-gtk-module.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "gnomesegvhandler": libgnomesegvhandler.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
```
as a matter of fact i just get that message repeated until i run the 

then it just messages once.


----------



## cpm@ (Dec 10, 2012)

unixlearn said:
			
		

> all of your suggestions worked exept the gnome errors one.
> i'm still getting
> 
> ```
> ...



Creating a symlink in /usr/lib/ to /usr/local/lib/gtk-2.0/modules/libcanberra-gtk-module.so should go away error messages.


----------



## unixlearn (Dec 11, 2012)

cpu82 said:
			
		

> Creating a symlink in /usr/lib/ to /usr/local/lib/gtk-2.0/modules/libcanberra-gtk-module.so should go away error messages.


this didn't solve the issue, unfortunately

```
$ opera
Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "canberra-gtk-module": /usr/lib/libcanberra-gtk-module.so: ELF file OS ABI invalid
Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "gnomesegvhandler": libgnomesegvhandler.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
```
i checked to verify that the link is present.


----------



## cpm@ (Dec 13, 2012)

First, check you did it:
`# ln -s  /usr/local/lib/gtk-2.0/modules/libcanberra-gtk-module.so /usr/lib`

Try direct usage:
`# env GTK_PATH="/usr/local/lib/gtk-2.0/modules"`

To display environment settings variables for GTK, type:
`# env | grep -i gtk`

Uninstall completely audio/libcanberra and install again after setting environment variable GTK_PATH.


----------



## segfault (Dec 14, 2012)

I happened to just install a fresh FreeBSD 9 (i386) last night, with 

```
pkg_add -r kde4 opera
```

And things seem to be working fine, so can confirm there's nothign wrong with the pkgs. Have you tried that instead of building the port?


----------



## unixlearn (Dec 17, 2012)

segfault said:
			
		

> I happened to just install a fresh FreeBSD 9 (i386) last night, with
> 
> ```
> pkg_add -r kde4 opera
> ...



the packages are outdated. that's the only thing wrong. your kde4 is 4.7.x while the current ports are 4.8.x also vlc will be extremely limited as i need it (and other programs) to use hardware graphics acceleration. this you can't do unless you select options from the "make config" in ports. trying to install anything upto date from ports after most of your system is installed from outdated packages is horror.


----------



## cpm@ (Dec 17, 2012)

See comment #8. I edited it to do correct changes. Probably don't fix your problem but is necessary discard possible solutions.


----------

